# EXO-TERRA Products Please look



## Timmy0607 (Jun 13, 2014)

Hi Everyone, 

We are E&F Derbyshire Pet Supplies and have been supplying all types of pet supplies to the local community for a while now.
​We are not a LARGE store like others, but we are family run and offer great servcie. If we dont have the item you are looking for just ask, you can email us at [email protected] or text us on 07791913463.​​We supply a large range of itmes for the exotic animals all the way to your domestic pets.​​Unfortunitly We do not supply live food, but why not take a moment to browse and see what items we have in store.​​While you are here and if you visit our visit us on Facebook at E and F PET SHOP, and see what offers we have on.​


----------



## Timmy0607 (Jun 13, 2014)

*Exo Terra Forest Branch Large*



EXO TERRA - FOREST BRANCH - SIZE LARGE: length 25" - £10.00

Collection from Sheffield

E&F Derbyshire DIY/PET Supplies
271 Buchanan Road
Sheffield
S5 8AU


----------



## Timmy0607 (Jun 13, 2014)

*Exo Terra Granite Rock reptile water dish*



EXO TERRA - WATER DISH - SMALL: length 85mm x 70mm - £6.00

Collection from Sheffield

271 Buchanan Road
Sheffield
S5 8AU


----------



## Timmy0607 (Jun 13, 2014)

*Exo Terra Water Dish Medium*



EXO TERRA - MEDIUM WATER DISH - length 125mm x width 96mm - £8.00

271 Buchanan Road
Sheffield
S5 8AU


----------



## Timmy0607 (Jun 13, 2014)

*Exo Terra Reptile FOOD DISH Vivarium Bowl*



EXO TERRA FEEDING DISH - MEDIUM - SIZE: length 140mm x width 115mm - £6.00

271 Buchanan Road
Sheffield
S5 8AU


----------



## Timmy0607 (Jun 13, 2014)

*Exo terra 45cm compact double vivarium terrarium canopy pt2226*



EXO TERRA - COMPACT TOP - TERRARIUM CANOPY - £25.00

*use with exo terra compact fluorescent (max 26w) or incandescent (max 25w) light bulbs 
*provides optimal levels of uv and visual light 
*with built-in reflector 
*easy to install 
* sliding rim to mount accessories 

271 Buchanan Road
Sheffield
S5 8AU


----------



## Timmy0607 (Jun 13, 2014)

*Exo Terra Glass Terrarium 45x45x45cm*



EXO GLASS TERRARIUM - £60.00

The Exo Terra Glass Terrarium 45x45x45cm is ideal for reptiles like crested geckos or leopard geckos as well as invertebrates such as tarantulas or scorpions. The glass housing allows for excellent viewing and the glass is also ideal for maintaining humidity as well as being easy to clean. The top allows UVB and infrared penetration, and is removable for easy access while decorating or cleaning.

271 Buchanan Road
Sheffield
S5 8AU


----------



## Timmy0607 (Jun 13, 2014)

*Exo Terra Crystal Cave LARGE Decorative Reptile Hide PT2868*



EXO TERRA - CRYSTAL CAVE - LARGE: length 240mm x width 120mm - £16.00

*secure hiding for reptiles and amphibians
*ideal for desert and rainforest setups

The exo terra crystal caves are extremely realistic and add an exiting accent to any type of terrarium desert or rainforest 
These hides are simply placed against the front or side windows of the terrarium creating a safe hide that can easily be observed


----------



## Timmy0607 (Jun 13, 2014)

*exo terra Large Hide Out Cave*



EXO TERRA - REPTILE CAVE - LARGE: length 29cm x 24cm - £12.00

FOR DESERT & TROPICAL TERRARIUM

271 Buchanan Road
Sheffield
S5 8AU


----------



## Timmy0607 (Jun 13, 2014)

*exo terra Medium Hide Out Cave*



EXO TERRA - REPTILE CAVE - MEDIUM: length 235mm x width 165mm - £8.00

FOR DESERT & TROPICAL TERRARIUM 

271 Buchanan Road
Sheffield
S5 8AU


----------



## Timmy0607 (Jun 13, 2014)

*o Terra Reptile FOOD DISH Vivarium Bowl*



EXO TERRA FEEDING DISH - EXTRA LARGE - SIZE: length 210mm x width 180mm - £10.00

271 Buchanan Road
Sheffield
S5 8AU


----------



## Timmy0607 (Jun 13, 2014)

*Snake / Lizard Starter Kit Vivarium Terrarium*



Please note that this item is not part of the exo terra range but a differant pack that we offer

PENNINE SNAKE/REPTILE STARTER KIT - 60x45x45cm - £65.00

COME WITH:
Fully wired lamp
Woodchips substrate 
Anti slip water dish
Thermometer 
Hideaway

271 Buchanan Road
Sheffield
S5 8AU


----------



## Timmy0607 (Jun 13, 2014)

*Exo Terra Repti Glo 5.0 UVB Compact Lamp T10 - 13W*



Please note that this is one of many bulb we supply, please visit our facebook page for more. I will also try and upload more itmes at a later date.

Exo terra reptile UVB 100 13w bulb - £20.00

271 Buchanan Road
Sheffield
S5 8AU


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

this thread need to go here Shop Classifieds - Reptile Forums


----------

